# Sounds Yummy...



## Roose Hurro (Aug 30, 2010)

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20100829/D9HTB3480.html

Would you, or wouldn't you?  Me?  I would...


----------



## The DK (Aug 31, 2010)

wow... if i knew what i was eating... yeah no, makes me kind of cringe with ball hurt


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 31, 2010)

Rocky Mountain Oysters come to mind...

I'd give it a try probably.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 31, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> http://apnews.myway.com/article/20100829/D9HTB3480.html
> 
> Would you, or wouldn't you?  Me?  I would...


 
i about upchucked ...gotta feel sorry for whatever poor bastard lost his nuts and they're to be eaten ;_;


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 31, 2010)

What's so bad about nomming on some balls?


----------



## Jude (Aug 31, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> What's so bad about nomming on some balls?



>___>

I'm not courageous enough to try new food at all, I pretty much eat the same thing every day. If someone egged me on, and other people were trying it, then _maybe_. It's totally irreverent to me where it came from, I just don't like things that taste bad.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 31, 2010)

As long as they're being prepared well culinarily as opposed to whatever manner is supposed to maximize their "medicinal" properties, sure.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds goos to me! I hope there's free samples.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 31, 2010)

Molly said:


> Sounds goos to me! I hope there's free samples.


 
Shocker. 

I wouldn't, and not because it's nasty. I have balls, and I'd probably feel the pain. Like fucking voodoo D:


----------



## LLiz (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd at least try it I suppose... can't guarantee that I wouldn't instantly vomit.

Kangaroo meat tastes good, so I suppose all logic says the testicles should too.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey, I've enjoyed froglegs and escargot... like Lobar said, if it's prepared well, it should be tasty.  _"Delicious and nutritious, tastes just like... ummm......... *"_

Heh... I happen to be fond of organ meats (liver and onions, my fave).


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 1, 2010)

Never tried em.
Or other kind like Rocky Mountain Oysters.

I'm not against trying them at all.
I know If I did try I would take a small bite at first.
Who knows they could be very tasty.  :3

Which can be a good or bad thing.



Fenrari said:


> What's so bad about nomming on some balls?


 
Nothing wrong with it at all :3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 1, 2010)

Remember, Native Americans used EVERY part of the buffalo.


----------



## Swizzle (Sep 1, 2010)

The DK said:


> wow... if i knew what i was eating... yeah no, makes me kind of cringe with ball hurt


meh too


----------



## black tiger (Sep 2, 2010)

ehhhh,i think i would give em a try


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 2, 2010)

Hmmm... what wine goes good with bull testicles?


----------



## Minuet (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey, after a few episodes of _Bizarre Foods_, testicles having culinary applications just doesn't sound that weird anymore.  Heck, I'd give it a try one of these days (if I could avoid giggling immaturely when making an order).


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 3, 2010)

Minuet said:


> Hey, after a few episodes of _Bizarre Foods_, testicles having culinary applications just doesn't sound that weird anymore.  Heck, I'd give it a try one of these days *(if I could avoid giggling immaturely when making an order)*.


 
Heh... that ought to get a reaction out of the waiter/waitress, in return.


----------

